# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  Πρόταση για απορροφητήρα τοίχου?

## nikosi

Καλησπέρα,
  επειδή έχω χαθεί στην λίστα με τους απορροφητήρες (ενδιαφέρομαι για απορροφητήρα τζακιού τοίχου(αυτοί που έχουν κλίση) μήπως ξέρετε ποιες μάρκες είναι οι πιο αξιόπιστες στους απορροφητήρες και πόσο είναι ένα αποδεκτό επίπεδο θορύβου για απορροφητήρες;
Μάρκες που βλέπω να κυκλοφορούν τέτοια μοντέλα: CATA, AKS, Davoline, Elleci, Karag, Nodor, Pyramis, Teka, EBYK, Airtech.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nikosi

Κανείς που να έχει άποψη για τις παραπάνω μάρκες;

----------


## nyannaco

> Κανείς που να έχει άποψη για τις παραπάνω μάρκες;


Τις μάρκες τις περισσότερες δεν τις ξέρω. Ξέρω την Teka που θεωρείται καλή, την Davoline που αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι κινεζιά φασόν ελληνικής εταιρείας, και την Pyramis σαν φίρμα (που έφτιαχνε κατσαρόλες! εσχάτως και λευκές συσκευές, και μάλιστα ακριβές). Με αυτά που ξέρω, λοιπόν, μεταξύ αυτών εγώ θα επέλεγα μάλλον Teka.
Εφόσον επέμενα στο τζάκι... γιατί μετά από 14 χρόνια συμβίωσης με τζάκι (Bosch), θα σου έλεγα ότι είναι μόνο φιγούρα. Παίζει να είναι και πιο θορυβώδη, θέλουν συνέχεια καθάρισμα γιατί στο ανοξέιδωτο φαίνεται και η δαχτυλιά, και χάνεις και ένα ντουλάπι σε σχέση με παλαιού τύπου ή συρόμενο.

----------


## stefos1

Εγω πήρα αυτον εδω τον Pyramis
mini-om-bl_1.jpeg
 Σαν ντιζάιν εξαιρετικό λιγο θορυβώδης με κοντρολ χειρισμού και χρόνοδιακόπτη διακοπτες αφής

----------


## nyannaco

Πόσο καιρό τον έχεις; Χωρίς να θέλω να γίνω μάντης κακών, τους διακόπτες αφής και τα πολλά ηλεκτρονικά γενικότερα τα ψιλοφοβάμαι σε περιβάλλον βεβαρυμένο από υδρατμούς και καπνούς λαδιού.

----------


## stefos1

5 μήνες περιπου.
Δεν με νοιάζει όμως γιατί εχει εγγύηση 2 έτη. Και σαν τεχνολογια δεν είναι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο μια πλακετα ένα κοντρόλ το βρισκω στο ebay πανευκολα μετα τα 2  ετη.
Να αναφέρω οτι ειναι απομίμηση της elica που κοστίζει απο 1000-1500 €http://www.skroutz.gr/s/246392/Elica...n-Mini-Om.html

----------


## nyannaco

Απομίμηση; Ισως και όχι, δεν θα μου έκανε ακθόλουθ εντύπωση αν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα, από το ίδιο εργοστάσιο (OEM), απλά με χτυπημένη άλλη φίρμα. Παγκοσμιοποίηση γαρ... γράφει χώρα παραγωγής;

----------


## stefos1

> Απομίμηση; Ισως και όχι, δεν θα μου έκανε ακθόλουθ εντύπωση αν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα, από το ίδιο εργοστάσιο (OEM), απλά με χτυπημένη άλλη φίρμα. Παγκοσμιοποίηση γαρ... γράφει χώρα παραγωγής;


Οχι η ταμπελες ειναι ελληνικές pyramis*
Παντος για να φτασουν τα 1200 ευρώ πρέπει να καούν 4

----------


## nikosi

> Εγω πήρα αυτον εδω τον Pyramis
> 
>  Σαν ντιζάιν εξαιρετικό λιγο θορυβώδης με κοντρολ χειρισμού και χρόνοδιακόπτη διακοπτες αφής


Καλησπέρα,
σόρρυ επειδή δεν κατάλαβα, όταν λες 'λίγο θορυβώδης' τι εννοείς; είναι δηλαδή αθόρυβος ή πάει προς θορυβώδης μεριά; πάντως λέει 52db που θεωρητικά θα έπρεπε να είναι πολύ ήσυχος για απορροφητήρας.
αυτός δεν είναι; http://www.skroutz.gr/s/4500969/Pyramis-Tondo-90.html
ξέρεις αν υπάρχει και σε Inox ή λευκός;

----------


## stefos1

> Καλησπέρα,
> σόρρυ επειδή δεν κατάλαβα, όταν λες 'λίγο θορυβώδης' τι εννοείς; είναι δηλαδή αθόρυβος ή πάει προς θορυβώδης μεριά; πάντως λέει 52db που θεωρητικά θα έπρεπε να είναι πολύ ήσυχος για απορροφητήρας.
> αυτός δεν είναι; http://www.skroutz.gr/s/4500969/Pyramis-Tondo-90.html
> ξέρεις αν υπάρχει και σε Inox ή λευκός;


Οταν λεω ειναι λίγο θορυβώδης θελω να πω απλα ότι κάνει λίγο παραπάνω θόρυβο απο αυτό που ειχα συνηθίσει απο αυτούς με το ντουλάπι. Τα 55db δεν μου λέει κατι γιατί παίζει και η διαμόρφωση του χώρου που αλλάζει την ακουστική. Μόνο σε μαύρο χρώμα αλλιώς elica 1200 €

----------


## filam

Έχεις κοιτάξει καθόλου τους Davoline Portofino; Κάνουμε ανακαίνηση στο σπίτι και μάλλον προς αυτόν κοιτάμε εμείς.

----------


## stefos1

Εγώ τους είδα δεν με κάλυπταν αλλά περι γούστου κολοκυθόπιτα ειδα αυτον ομως http:// http://www.morris.gr/index.p...&ProductID=380 http:// http://www.mediamarkt.gr/mcs...tml?langId=-18
πάντως το merlin τον pyramis τον έβαλαν στα 199 άκρως ενδιαφέρουσα τιμή

----------


## cult

ΠΑιδια εχω (η μαλλον ειχα )απορροφητηρα besτ ο οποιος εχει ζημια στην πλακετα.
Περα απο την επισκευη του σκεφτομαι και για καινουργιο(ΚΑμιναδα επιτοιχια 60 εκ).ΤΑβανι τα 150 ευρω και οσο το δυνατον πιο αθορυβος( ο εν λογω αν και υποθετικα αθορυβος μας ειχε ξεκουφανει(αν και υποψιαζομαι ειναι και  θεμα κακης τοποθτησης).
Μεχρι την τιμη αυτη απο οτι καταλαβα παιζουν davoline,pyramis,faber kai TEKA.
Απο τα λιγα που διαβασα τους δυο πρωτους τους αποκλειετε.
O τριτος απο οτι ειδα ειναι της ΦΡΑΝΚΕ και τον βρισκω σε καλη τιμη.ΟΠοτε αμφιταλαντευομαι σε αυτον και στον ΤΕΚΑ.
ΚΑμια ιδεα?

----------

